
Simone Giertz brain tumor is back - erikstarck
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7x5XRQ07sjU
======
dbg31415
For those who don’t know who she is, she’s a YouTuber who makes videos about
“shitty” robots that do funny things. She’s brought a lot of joy to a lot of
people.

Sample video
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BTJOS__ZH5M](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BTJOS__ZH5M)

------
KeepFlying
:(

Get well soon Simone.

